# R34 - LED light at the rear



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

I just fitted LED lights to my R34 and would like to share some pics of how it looked like. 

I bloody love it. Makes me wanna go out and drive at night. Hahaha


I fitted in the below:-
1) LED taillights with LED indicators
2) LED third brake light
3) LED reverse + LED fog lights
































































EJ's Nissan Skyline GF-ER34 (??????): ER34 have been LED-ed masssively


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Like trafalgar square at christmas !!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is bright! How did you go about LEDing the third brake light? I know that Newera can supply the LED fog lamp/reverse light kit..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> That is bright! How did you go about LEDing the third brake light? I know that Newera can supply the LED fog lamp/reverse light kit..


the brake light you can buy off the shelf


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh that is good to know.

And 8110; thanks for the PM..


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

i'm looking for a LED third stop light too


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

majestic said:


> Like trafalgar square at christmas !!


Couldn't have put it better myself :thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

sorry but no.... diffused red "cooker ring" original looks way better...


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

matty32 said:


> the brake light you can buy off the shelf


Hi Matty

How much for the single rear high level brake light ?

Robbie


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

I fitted LEDs on my 34, Mine don't seem as bright though.


----------

